# hibernate importieren



## Martin_1989 (13. Okt 2010)

Hallo, 
Ich habe bereits das hibernate-plugin in eclipse installiert. Alle Dateien sind eingebunden. Allerdings bekomme ich beim import 
	
	
	
	





```
import org.hibernate.SessionFactory;
```
 die Fehlermeldung.
"The import org.hibernate cannot be resolved
mfg


----------



## tfa (13. Okt 2010)

Das hibernate-JAR muss im Klassenpfad deines Projektes vorhanden sein. 
Hast du auch Hibernate selbst heruntergeladen?


----------



## Martin_1989 (13. Okt 2010)

ja, liegt im libs-ordner.


----------



## SlaterB (13. Okt 2010)

alle Libs müssen ins Projekt eingebunden werden,
Add External Jar bei ganz normalen Java-Projekten in Eclipse,
je nach Plugin/ Addon/ Sonderlocke vielleicht anders


----------



## Martin_1989 (13. Okt 2010)

Hab ich eingebunden. Ändert aber leider nichts daran.


----------



## Martin_1989 (13. Okt 2010)

Ok, hab mir nochmal hibernate 3.6.0 geladen.
Also müsste ich eigentlich jetzt nur die jar-files im libs-required ordner einbinden oder?
die anderen ordner und dateinen interessieren mich nicht. stimmt das?


----------



## SlaterB (13. Okt 2010)

im Zweifel lieber zuviel als zuwenig jars, wobei nur doppelte dann Probleme machen,
zum Kompilieren brauchst du manchmal nur ein Teil der jars, wenn du aber in Eclipse das Programm ablaufen läßt
dann werden die referenzierten jars bzw. Klassen daraus ausgeführt, und dann können dort Exceptions auftreten weil weitere Klassen fehlen,

aber erstmal die eigenen Compilerfehler wegbekommen, irgendeine 2 MB-große hibernateXY.jar einbinden sollte reichen, um 
> import org.hibernate.SessionFactory;
zum Laufen zu bringen, wenn nicht, dann besteht ein Problem, 
ich weiß erstmal nicht was ich noch sagen sollte, Screenshot der Gesamtansicht hilft vielleicht, 
mit Package-Exploer am linken Rand, wo die referenzierten Libraries aufgelistet sind,

auch Screenshot des Menüs bei dir das ich schon gepostet hatte, was ist dort alles aufgelistet?


----------



## Martin_1989 (13. Okt 2010)

ok, hibernate functioniert.
allerdings kann ich noch javax.persitence.Column usw. nicht importieren.
ein update von einer eclipse java-bibliothek schlägt immer fehl.
vl. kann das der grund sein?


----------



## SlaterB (13. Okt 2010)

mit Tools wie jarfinder kann man herausfinden, in welchem jar eine bestimmte Klasse zu finden ist,
das ist ansonsten wirklich Rätselraten in Java (keine Ahnung ob woanders besser)

jars containing the class javax.persistence.Column
->
ejb3-persistence.jar, persistence-api-1.0.jar oder javaee-api-5.x.jar klingen besonders verdächtig, hast du was davon?
wie kommst du denn dazu, an eine solche Klasse zu denken? wenn du über ein Tutorial gehst sollten am Anfang die benötigten Libraries aufgelistet sein,
wenn dann aber nur 'Hibernate mit allem drum und dran' steht oder man an verschiedenene Versionen denkt, dann sind das auch wieder Punke, die alles komplizierter machen

> ein update von einer eclipse java-bibliothek schlägt immer fehl.
> vl. kann das der grund sein? 

generell kann soetwas der Grund für alles schlimme sein, genaues kann ich persönlich dazu nicht sagen


----------



## Martin_1989 (13. Okt 2010)

ok, java ee hat noch gefehlt, deshalb auch das fehlgeschlagene update.
ja, das tutorial ist in einem buch, das allerdings noch mit flex3 arbeitet. Da ich mich aber mit flex4 beschäftige habe ich alles von hand installiert. außerdem waren die jar-files (warumauchimmer) nicht funktionsfähig.
Danke, hat mir jetzt den abend gerettet


----------

